# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  ACFs with "balloon leg"!!  Ever heard or seen this??

## jlanders001

20141010_154430.jpg Photo by jlanders001 | Photobucket 

I've been in the aquarium hobby for 22 years and worked inthe industry for 17 years.  I  have kept numerous frogs and other amphibiansin that time.  Now I have 2 ACFs at amaintenance tank or mine with what I call "Balloon Leg".  It looks like the outer skin on just the thighsonly has been filled with water like a half filled floppy water balloon.  Very squishy. I know what you may be thinking, but there is absolutely no red patches,streaks or other redness on these frog's legs or body.  I don't think its Red Leg.

Anyone heard or seen this before?  Any treatment options?

I tried and tried and tried to post a picture here, but no matter whatI tried it would not upload to this post. Is something wrong with the url pic uploading system?  Says my .jpegs on Photobucket are"invalid files" when I try to upload straight from my computer.



Here is the url.  Please take a look.....     20141010_154430.jpg Photo by jlanders001 | Photobucket

----------

